# Help? My dog has swallowed "string".



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

It's one disaster after another atm 
my yorkie was playing with his puppy toy which he has had for years and it has always been very strong. However I could hear him making a meal of something, and found him and his toy, minus a reasonably thick piece of string that's attached to it which was about 3-4 inches long. I checked in my dogs mouth and couldn't see it, so he has swallowed it and I really don't know what I should do. He seems fine in himself but it's only just happened - do I just check his poo to see if it's digested or would you take him to the vet? i have called the emergency vet who told me to wait 48 hours to see if he passes it. My friends schnauzer swallowed lego and ended up getting very sick from a blockage but the vets had told them to wait until it was passed so i am a bit pessimistic.
thanks for your help


----------



## MILLIES WOLFHEART (Jul 9, 2012)

Please dont panic, your dog will pass it, one of my dogs had (and still has) a sock fetish, she always managed to pass it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

just keep an eye on her..your on poo watch for the next day or so..


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you both, hopefully he will be OK passing it. Will keep an eye out for blue spotted poo in the next few days !! :/ Life gets better and better


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If he's sick or gets an upset tum it may indicate that it's got stuck in the intestines somewhere and will need vet intervention.

Most things like this pass through the system with no trouble other than it getting stuck on the way out and the owner having to lend a hand :yikes:


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

rona said:


> If he's sick or gets an upset tum it may indicate that it's got stuck in the intestines somewhere and will need vet intervention.
> 
> Most things like this pass through the system with no trouble other than it getting stuck on the way out and the owner having to lend a hand :yikes:


I did read that I shouldn't "Pull" it out if it gets stuck as it may damage tissue inside of him ? But I can't just leave him with polka dot string hanging out of his bottom... can i?!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

rona said:


> If he's sick or gets an upset tum it may indicate that it's got stuck in the intestines somewhere and will need vet intervention.
> 
> Most things like this pass through the system with no trouble other than it getting stuck on the way out and the owner having to lend a hand :yikes:


:lol: any why does this always happen in a very public place :rolleyes5:


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

Quick but slightly disgusting update: he has pooped it out, had my parter rifle through it to be sure.... And unfortunately as you said - it was a public place!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

BananaBassett said:


> Quick but slightly disgusting update: he has pooped it out, had my parter rifle through it to be sure.... And unfortunately as you said - it was a public place!!


:lol: :lol: at least you didn't have to pull it out :lol: :lol:

Glad its sorted anyway, you can forget about it now x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BananaBassett said:


> Quick but slightly disgusting update: he has pooped it out, had my parter rifle through it to be sure.... And unfortunately as you said - it was a public place!!


Glad he has passed it with no ill effects. Just in case anytime though, if a pup or dog swallows anything and you are in doubt phone the vets. Usually a good vet has an idea with the object/size of pup or dog ratio if its likely to cause a problem or not. You can always get an injection then to make them instantly vomit it up, but it has to be done within a certain time frame before it leaves the stomach and starts to more along the intestines, if there is any doubts its a lot better then sitting and waiting and praying it wont cause problems and cause a blockage.

String or tape if enough of it although in theory it should be small enough to pass through can cause problems as it can cause intususception telescoping of the intestines where one length can go inside the other and can caue a blockage.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So glad he passed it and is now okay. It's very worrying when you know this has hapened but also good that you do know it - if that makes sense, lol.

Flynn ate a tubigrip bandage and passed it the next day and also swallowed a sock as a youngster which I didn't know until he vomited it up.  Socks can be deadly and have been to two Mals on another forum. Please don't leave socks where dogs can get to them, one mishap and you could lose them so easily!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

We had a dog in work as an emergency last week. It had already vommed up a sock but was still V+ D+ so came in for sed and x-ray and a drip. Was sent off to the emergency vets for monitoring over night as the x-ray was inconclusive. The next day whilst being exercised she proceeded to pass out a pair of tights!! Could have been a lot nastier and if in doubt always seek veterinary attention!!


----------

